# Consumer Alert-bmwxenon.com



## bmw528im5 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello fellow bmw fanatics, I thought that I might a consumer alert for anyone considering purchasing any item through Jimmy540.com or bmwxenon.com. I have had a horrible experience dealing with them.

I purchased some "premium xenon" headlights through Jimmy540 (hi and low) and installed them on my 528i and they looked great. But after 7 months of owning them, one burnt out. So obviously I needed a replacement (on December 27th), I email bmwxenon and received no response until I email a second time two and a half weeks later in which they told me that a "replacement package" had already been sent, I thought to myself that it was weird they sent me a bulb without knowing what type of car I had or if a hi or low beam had burnt out (I hadn't told them which was out). But thought to myself "ok, sounds good" I waited for a good amount of time for that "replacement package" to come and it didn't. So I was then instructed to send my burnt out bulb to him so that I could get a new one. So I sent it express mail to get it there asap because by this time it had been 1 month (or more) since my bulb had burnt out. He then told me that I would hear back from him...well, to my surprise I didn't and still haven't. I finally sent one more email in a last attempt stating what I'm basically stating here, and gave him 2 days to respond...which he didn't so as a result I'm letting everyone in the BMW community know the poor business practices of BMWXENON.COM.

I am extremelly dissatisfied and a bit angry because it's been since december 28th and I still haven't got a new bulb to replace my burnt out one!! (that's over a month and a half)

Please think twice before doing business with them.

Thank you for your time,
Kevin Porter

P.S. I will attach the emails sent between him and I so you can see (if you want to) exactly what I'm talking about! Keep an eye on the dates of each email....

Date: Wed, 29 Dec 2004 23:06:29 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Headlight burnt out
To:	[email protected]

Hi! I bought a pair of headlights back on May 27th of
this year and unfortunately one of the headlights
already burnt out  and I'm one month out of
warranty. I don't think the headlight should have
burnt out this fast, could it have been defective or
something? What can I do to get a replacement
headlight?

Thank you
Kevin Porter

Date: Tue, 18 Jan 2005 21:30:08 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
Hello I wrote you on December 29th stating that I have
a burnt out headlight and that I needed a new one, and
I still haven't received a response back. I am
needing very badly a replacement for the headlight
that I purchase in May of last year (burnt out after
only 7 months) because as you know these headlights
can't be purchased in stores. But I'm wanting to know
if I can just get one replacement instead of two
because only the one side is out. I have been driving
around for 20 days now with a burnt out headlight and
I would GREATLY appreciate a response back. Please
respond back so I can take care of this asap.
Thank you,
Kevin

P.S. If I don't receive a response in 3 days (January
21st) then don't worry responding because that will
mean that I've found a replacement elsewhere.

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Wed, 19 Jan 2005 03:02:26 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:

According to our file, your replacement bulb has been
received and should arrived.

Here is what we can do. If they still not arrive
before the end of the week. We will send you another
replacement package.

Sincerely,
Janice

Date: Wed, 19 Jan 2005 01:09:10 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
I think I may be a little confused. So the
replacement headlight has already been sent out to my
address at *********************? if so
then that's perfect I just didn't have any idea
becuase I hadn't received an email back, I no longer
reside at that address but I have a relative who does
so I will call them in the morning.

Thank you,
Kevin

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Thu, 20 Jan 2005 01:57:54 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	
Dear Kevin:

Your replacement package has been sent. Please do not
worry. Please give us the bulb type you need and if
the package still not arrive before the end of the
week. We will send you a new replacement package.

Sincerely,
Janice
- Customer Service

Date: Wed, 19 Jan 2005 23:04:43 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
Janice:
Thank you and the bulb type is a H-7 lowbeam bulb.

Thanks
Kevin

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Sat, 22 Jan 2005 23:38:04 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	
Thank you and did you need one or 2 replacement? Also
please give us your address so we can prepare your
replacement package.

Date: Sat, 22 Jan 2005 20:40:39 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
I just needed 1 replacement, I checked to see if it
has come but it still hasn't.
thanks
Kevin

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Sat, 22 Jan 2005 23:42:01 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	
Hi:

This is very wired, according to our file your
replacement has been sent. Please let's give til mid
next week. If the package still not showing up. We
will send you a new package at our cost to honor a
good faith of business.

Sincerely,
Jimmy

Date: Sat, 22 Jan 2005 21:33:27 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
Oh I see, I'm thinking that there may have been some
confusion because if you sent the replacement then you
would have to know which bulb I needed correct? and I
purchased two sets (hi and low) and I don't remember
ever being asked what bulb I needed, or for that
matter I didn't receive any email until I wrote the
second time wondering if I was going to get a response
to my first email which stated that my bulb burnt out
and I needed a new one. But that's fine, if infact it
was sent and what not then I can wait until the middle
of next week to see if a package comes.
Thanks again!
Kevin

Date: Thu, 27 Jan 2005 23:23:40 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
Ok, the package never arrived unfortunately, you
advised me to let you know if it didn't come by
wednesday. So here is my shipping information. bulb
type is the low beam for a 528i (h-7 I believe)

Kevin Porter
****************
******************

And the sooner the better because the bulb burnt out
December 28th (when I sent the first email) and one
month later, it's still out.

Thank you!
Kevin

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Sun, 30 Jan 2005 00:43:33 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	
Hi:

Please send the defective bulb back to us and we will
send you a new package.

Sincerely,
JIMMY

Date: Thu, 3 Feb 2005 21:18:23 -0800 (PST)
From:	"Kevin Porter" **** Add
to Address BookAdd to Address Book
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	[email protected]
package with old bulb was sent yesterday and it should
arrive Friday,
Thanks,
Kevin

From:	[email protected] Add to Address BookAdd to
Address Book
Date:	Sat, 5 Feb 2005 13:46:08 EST
Subject:	Re: Headlight burnt out-second email
To:	
Thank you, we will check on it and get back to you

*LAST EMAIL RECEIVED FROM BMWXENON DATED FEBRUARY 5TH*


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

thanks for the warning.

jimmy is actually a member here...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

With the prices of domain names today, I shun businesses that still use an AOL email address to do 'business'. JMO


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Not trying to defend this individual/business...but at least he's responding, albeit not as quickly. I sometimes don't get to read my email for several days for various reasons as well. Hope you get a resolution to your problem and thanks for the "heads-up".


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats awful customer service and I don't like Jimmy540i anyway he's to critical about other peoples cars.


----------



## pimpwagon (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn...that sucks  
Thanx for the 411, I almost bought from him to replace my daytime running lights.
I hope he resolves the issue, but you're doing the right thing. 
Word of mouth advertising can work wonders.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

He's not that busy, see this thread

Apparently he's got enough time to take pictures of his fridge contents and post them on the internet.


----------

